# [xCode][build] "Image Not found" du framework SDL



## Gwennin (5 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour!

Je vien de terminer le développement d'un petit jeux (enfin petit... 4000 lignes pour le jeux, 4000 pour l'administration des utilisateurs  )

J'ai donc lancé le Build de la release.
Après avoir corrigé des erreurs de formatages (en MacRoman) pour SDL_Image et SDL_ttf (&#63743;+ Maj + S    ) je l'ai lancé sur un Mac Pro.
"Cool!"
He ben non...
Bien que sur mon MacBook il se lance parfaitement et ne crash pas, sur tout autres Mac c'est le drame! :rateau:

Un amis m'a dit que dans la boite ou il était avait eu ce type de problème pour un portage sous mac.
Ils l'auraient résolut en incluant les frameworks dans le .app/Contents/Frameworks/
Je n'en sais pas plus.
Aucune idée de la façon dont ils ont procédé...

Voici l'erreur:

```
Process:         XXXXXXXXXXX [588]
Path:            /Volumes/XXXXXXXXXX/XXXXXXXXX.app/Contents/MacOS/XXXXXXXXXX
Identifier:      XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
Version:         ??? (???)
Code Type:       X86 (Native)
Parent Process:  launchd [72]

Date/Time:       2010-10-05 09:33:43.729 +0200
OS Version:      Mac OS X 10.5.6 (9G3553)
Report Version:  6

Exception Type:  EXC_BREAKPOINT (SIGTRAP)
Exception Codes: 0x0000000000000002, 0x0000000000000000
Crashed Thread:  0

Dyld Error Message:
  Library not loaded: @executable_path/../Frameworks/SDL.framework/Versions/A/SDL
  Referenced from: /Volumes/XXXXXXXXXXX/XXXXXXXXXXX.app/Contents/MacOS/XXXXXXXXXX
  Reason: image not found
```

et voici la conf du Système testé:

```
Model: MacPro4,1, BootROM MP41.0081.B04, 4 processors, Quad-Core Intel Xeon, 2.66 GHz, 3 GB
Graphics: kHW_NVidiaGeForceGT120Item, NVIDIA GeForce GT 120, spdisplays_pcie_device, 512 MB
Memory Module: global_name
Bluetooth: Version 2.1.5f13, 2 service, 1 devices, 1 incoming serial ports
Network Service: Ethernet 1, Ethernet, en0
PCI Card: NVIDIA GeForce GT 120, display, Slot-1
Serial ATA Device: HL-DT-ST DVD-RW GH41N
Serial ATA Device: WDC WD6400AAKS-41H2B0, 596,17 GB
USB Device: DataTraveler 2.0, (null) mA
USB Device: Keyboard Hub, (null) mA
USB Device: Apple Optical USB Mouse, (null) mA
USB Device: Apple Keyboard, (null) mA
USB Device: BCM2045B2, (null) mA
USB Device: Bluetooth USB Host Controller, (null) mA
FireWire Device: built-in_hub, unknown_value, unknown_speed
```
Merci d'avance!
Gwennin


----------



## Nyx0uf (5 Octobre 2010)

Projects -> New build phase -> New copy file build phase

Tu sélectionnes framework et tu fais un glisser déposer des frameworks requis, tous les SDL_* quoi.


----------



## Gwennin (5 Octobre 2010)

Merci pour le truc!

J'avais réussi à le faire en incluant les frameworks dans Content 
et ce juste avant de recevoir un mail m'informant de ton message! ^-^


----------

